# La Aurora Double Corona Cigar Review - Nice smooth cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

good cigar. tasty, mild-medium bodied, creamy cameroon wrapped stogie. great aroma. not a complex powerhouse, but not a dud. good for a relaxing lo...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Double Corona Cigar Review - Nice smooth cigar


----------

